# Anglican Teaching: An Exposition of the Thirty-Nine Articles



## JM (Mar 26, 2007)

"by WG Wilson and JH Templeton

First published in 1962 in Dublin by the Association for Promoting Christian Knowledge, this book provides a brief introduction to the historic Anglican Way through the lens of the Thirty-nine Articles."

An Exposition of the Thirty-Nine Articles.

Enjoy.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 26, 2007)

JM said:


> "by WG Wilson and JH Templeton
> 
> First published in 1962 in Dublin by the Association for Promoting Christian Knowledge, this book provides a brief introduction to the historic Anglican Way through the lens of the Thirty-nine Articles."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. I've added it to my Favorites and will get to it when possible.

In the meantime, can you say something about Wilson & Templeton? How do they compare with Browne & Thomas?


----------



## JM (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, it's just a FYI post...


----------

